# took up cycling.. lost 5 stone in 8 months



## kaiser (13 Dec 2011)

Hi everybody..just thought i would come on & tell all about my first year cycling regularly..

after buying a £500 ridley road bike, my partner bought me a turbo for last xmas.. to get me through the winter months to start with..

i couldn't do 15 mins on the turbo when i started, my belly would hardly let my knees do a full rotation.. i was sweating like an alco in an off license.. & i hated it !!!

eventually i started out on the road with a friend, discovered it was much easier when your actually cycling for real, did 6 miles my first night out & was really surprised..

over the next few months i did 3 nights on the trainer, never more than 45mins & had built up to 2hr 30 milers about 3 times a week. and strangely it wasn't a chore any more & vast amounts of sweat made me feel awesome !!

ate a sensible diet as well, cut out the crap, salads for lunch everyday..

i went from 18stone to 13 stone in 8 months & it changed my life.. had to buy a complete new wardrobe, or resort to clothes that are 5 years old i never got rid of !! lol

if your starting to cycle for weightloss, believe me it works !!!

& it's pretty good fun too.. 

also i wanna say i know turbos are boring (well they are) & alot of people hate them, but they really improve fitness for when you go out on the road, plus it handy when its pishing.. lol


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2011)

well done enjoy your cycling


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2011)

Well done.

We also have out very own GB155 that does the 39stonecyclist blog

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com

All I can say for Gaz (who I've met a few times, been round and helped with his bikes) is fab, bloody brill.  I only needed to lose 2 stone, 5 years ago to get back to race fit, but you two and others have done fantastically.


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (13 Dec 2011)

Well done!, fantastic stuff!

Hoping i can follow that... currently down to 15.5 stone from 18.2 stone over the last 16 months. Bit more still to go though.....

Have you found your weight has levelled out now or are you still losing it as quickly as before?


----------



## broomwagon (13 Dec 2011)

Well done fella, great effort. I've lost a stone so far though I didn't really return to cycling for that, but very bit helps and I feel much better. Like you, the clothing doesn't fit now!


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2011)

What a star, now all we need to do is educate more of the overweight population to the benefits. I feel a fake as I only lost 4 stone of unwanted lard.


----------



## pshore (14 Dec 2011)

Flippin' Hell ! They should give bikes on prescription - they are a miracle cure. It's not just the bike, they seem to be a catalyst for changing your diet too, maybe because of the direct connection between food and fuel and also health required to power yourself everywhere.

Well done !


----------



## 400bhp (14 Dec 2011)

Well done. 

But a word of caution-that is a big weight loss (both absolute and relative) in a short space of time. It will be very easy to put it back on.


----------



## Chris-H (14 Dec 2011)

Well done mate that is a very impressive acheivement,i took up cycling to lose the lard but not doing as well as i hoped,still at least i enjoy it though,maybe one day i'll have the same enthusiasm and will power that you have shown,keep up the good work


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2011)

That is awesome Kaiser. Well done.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (14 Dec 2011)

Hi ya and welcome. Thats fantastic I have managed a loss of 4 stone this year. Keep up the good work and enjoy your cycling


----------



## Banjo (14 Dec 2011)

Well done mate and a timely reminder oif the joys of indoor cycling, theres 2 inches of hail in our street at the moment .


----------



## Mozzy (14 Dec 2011)

Huge congratulations. WOW what an achievement! Has your skin shrunk back OK?


----------



## Holdsworth (14 Dec 2011)

Well done on your weight loss, it is a satisfying feeling when you realise how much lighter you are a couple of months in. I myself managed a loss of 4 stone to 12 stone since I started in July last year, it has remained steady for 6 months now and I'm happy.


----------



## jdtate101 (14 Dec 2011)

My story is kind of the same as the OP. Was 18.5 stone in May, took up cycling......End of Nov was just under 14st. 4.5st in 7months. I didn't turbo, but did loads of road miles (the mild autumn really helped) and also circuit training with my local British Military Fitness guys. Final goal is to get to 12.5st. I also had no clothes I could wear. My business suits now look like clown outfits. So everyone is getting me clothes shop vouchers for xmas. I don't have room in my house for an indoor turbo, so I've bought a cyclocross bike for winter training and continue to rack up the miles. If I can just maintain my weight and fitness over winter I'll be happy, then at least I can hit it hard come spring.


----------



## Freddyflintstone (14 Dec 2011)

Well Done


----------



## Blue (14 Dec 2011)

Well done, keep it all going.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Dec 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## Garz (14 Dec 2011)

Good progress there kaiser, keep the momentum up till the summer and see how easy you blast up those horrible climbs - a true reward for the hard effort!


----------



## BigTam (14 Dec 2011)

Well done Kaiser, I started back cycling in February, similar story was over 18 stone now under 15 stone and loving the cycling, also have a turbo trainer for the winter, my goal is 12.5 stone.


----------



## gb155 (15 Dec 2011)

fossyant said:


> Well done.
> 
> We also have out very own GB155 that does the 39stonecyclist blog
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Mate, i'll drop your commission off later 

Joking aside Fossy is one top top bloke as are most on here so OP WELL Bloody done and enjoy your time here.


----------



## DCLane (15 Dec 2011)

Well done - another one who's done the weight loss thing this year here.

When I went to Hong Kong last month I realised I'd lost the weight of my suitcase! (20kgs!)


----------



## nwjgoode (17 Dec 2011)

Well done mate. Love stories like this


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Dec 2011)

It's really good to read stories of people losing weight and improving their fitness but we all know that to achieve that takes a lot of determination and hard work. So I will also say to all of you that have lost the weight etc. very well done and the more you do (within reason) the easier it becomes and then the enjoyment of cycling is the main incentive to continue.


----------



## Virtus Scientia (18 Dec 2011)

Amazing effort. I've lost 2 3/4 stone so far, have another 2 stone to lose. What was your training plan looking like each week to lose that amount of weight? Have I read this right, was it 45 minutes, three times a week?


----------



## Tarmac cruncher (19 Dec 2011)

Kool..!!  You sound highly motivated now. I was 19 stone and it caused my type 2 diabeties..However like you enough was enough..I started spinning at my local DW Fitness Center and lost a stone a month..I got into cycling just 6 months ago but..In May i was 13 stone like yourself but had a seriouse accident on my Defy2 in a country lane May 29th and broke ALL my ribs and puncherd my lung on the right side. I was in hospital for 2 weeks and the day my lung rightend its self i signed myself out and headed for the gym for a spin. I was still in lots of pain but 100mg tramadol+1000mg pracetamol+50mg diclofenac and 10ml of morphine four times a day kept me doing what im obsesed with. Unfortunatly i still have 2 compleatly snapped ribs on the right side and when i return to the UK In January hopfully Il be having them sugicaly stabalised  To add insult to my already exsisting injurys..In early November I fell off again cutting across a bit of wet grass..Iv never hit the ground so fast in my life..it took me a few moment to realise what actually had happend..however i was decked and Again i ended up with yet more broken ribs. Here some advise..dont fall off.. It HURT'S..!! if your unfortunate to fall off twice..it kinda Hurts twice as much lol  Anyhow Im 15stone at the moment but this is only a minor set back, as like you Im a bit of a fighter  Keep it up and all the best in your quest
Regards
Martin.
KEEP OFF THE GRASS.!!!!


----------



## Garz (19 Dec 2011)

Wow you have been through the wars Martin, good luck for your ops and recovery back to fitness mate!


----------



## Pedal pusher (22 Dec 2011)

Well done to everybody who has lost weight. I am very lucky and have been a slim Jim all my life but I admire people like your self who are prepared to do something about the problem


----------



## Rykard (23 Dec 2011)

good job, there are a couple of real stars on here.


----------



## andrewsk (23 Dec 2011)

Similar story here. 14+ stone 18 months ago. Saw some holiday photos of me and was horrified. Was also nearing Obese on the BMI scale!!! Used to be pretty fit! Started using my hybrid (been in garage for years), weight starting coming off. Started to wonder what the next things should be so bought a road bike in March, went to Alps for a week of amazing cycling. Really got the cycling bug. Now go out a few times a week. Have been 11 st for a year now. This was also combined with eating a bit less and keeping an eye on those evening glasses of wine.

Love being out on the road. And I haven't felt his fit since leaving Uni (about 25 years ago).


----------



## MattHB (23 Dec 2011)

So cool to read stuff like this  I'm now 15st13 having been 17st5 last summer. Ive just cycled everywhere and sorted out my diet. My weight plateaued for a while but it's now steadily coming down.

I'm not really sure where my weight will stop, I'm 6ft 6 and don't want to be too beanpole! I need to work on my upper body somehow as I look like an athlete from the waist down and a slightly less fat b@£tard from the waist up!

Mainly tho cycling has got me almost entirely off of my anti anxiety meds (which were also causing weight gain), I'm just on a tiny dose which is the last stage.

Good luck all


----------



## gb155 (23 Dec 2011)

MattHB said:


> So cool to read stuff like this  I'm now 15st13 having been 17st5 last summer. Ive just cycled everywhere and sorted out my diet. My weight plateaued for a while but it's now steadily coming down.
> 
> I'm not really sure where my weight will stop, I'm 6ft 6 and don't want to be too beanpole! I need to work on my upper body somehow as I look like an athlete from the waist down and a slightly less fat b@£tard from the waist up!
> 
> ...




Well done dude


----------



## MattHB (23 Dec 2011)

gb155 said:


> Well done dude



You are a hell of inspiration  amazing


----------



## gb155 (23 Dec 2011)

MattHB said:


> You are a hell of inspiration  amazing




& you are too kind


----------



## Kath (26 Dec 2011)

kaiser said:


> Hi everybody..just thought i would come on & tell all about my first year cycling regularly..
> 
> after buying a £500 ridley road bike, my partner bought me a turbo for last xmas.. to get me through the winter months to start with..
> 
> ...


 
Hi kaiser

I was wondering if you could tell me what make of Turbo your partner bought you, I bought a hybrid road bike about 3 months past and would have liked to get a turbo but i havent a clue and as you appear to be using one i thought i would ask.

Kath


----------



## Seigi (27 Dec 2011)

Very well done! I've been in a similar situation myself, I started the 'lifestyle change' in March of this year and started cycling proper in May time, I've thus far lost 40Kg (just over 6 stone) since the last time I weighed in (about a week or so ago), funnily today I just found a picture which I thought was lost which I took on March 30th (30 days after starting my lifestyle change) and I can really see the difference, I took it when wearing only underwear (so you can see how I was (embarrassingly, looking at it, I had some bellybutton lint ;D)), I'm debating whether or not to share it on here (maybe not this post specifically, maybe in a blog post) or not, I just need to get someone to take a picture of how I am now. 

Anyway, very well done, you'll no doubt get funny looks from people who you've not seen in the past year (old school colleagues/friends), like I did.


----------



## cloggsy (27 Dec 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## oldfatfool (27 Dec 2011)

Well done!! I started at 17st 2lb in August and am now at 14st 9lb if I can get down to about 13st 7lb I will be into the correct weight for height band for the first time ever


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2011)

Well done all of you who have lost a lot of weight through cycling! I've done it in the past, but haven't really got to grips with it since I got fat again in 2007-8. I've just watched the video of my stepdaughter's wedding and was pretty unhappy with how I looked walking her up the aisle so I am going to make a proper effort once we've got the holiday season over and done with.


----------



## swampyseifer (27 Dec 2011)

MattHB said:


> You are a hell of inspiration  amazing


 
Couldnt say it better myself...I took up the bike to help loose weight (already lost 5 stone but seriously need to lose like another 5!), didnt expect much but reading gb155's blog opened my eyes to what can be acheived though effort and determination.

Well done to OP as well! Biking is certainly a good way to go, not only do you get exercise but it allows you to appreciate a journey in a way that driving a car doesnt!


----------



## Chrisc (31 Dec 2011)

Well done indeed. I only had a couple of stone to lose but was amazed at how it fell off me once I got into cycling. 
Other benefits have been the massive increase in fitness, general wellbeing and an unexpected but welcome reversal of my longstanding cholesterol problem. The doc who has been treating me for years was staggered at my last test results, especially as he previously considered exercise to be of limited use in affecting cholesterol levels. 
It's great when something so enjoyable turns out to be so beneficial. Not much of it about.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (3 Jan 2012)

Bloody brilliant!


----------



## Paulq (4 Jan 2012)

Reading this has inspired me as last year I was just lazy and did very little - resulting in my weight ballooning up again. I am now determined to lose it through cycling this year and aim to shed at least 2 stones.

A question for the guys/gals who have done so well - what did you do in terms of frequency/distance/intensity to lose it all?

Well done again.


----------



## Bayerd (4 Jan 2012)

Paulq said:


> Reading this has inspired me as last year I was just lazy and did very little - resulting in my weight ballooning up again. I am now determined to lose it through cycling this year and aim to shed at least 2 stones.
> 
> A question for the guys/gals who have done so well - what did you do in terms of frequency/distance/intensity to lose it all?
> 
> Well done again.


 
I did it by cycling 10 miles first thing at least 5 times a week with the odd longer ride when I had the time. The main thing I've found is that I needed to be really disciplined to go out in all weathers. Things have slipped a little for me over the last few months, it's been a combination of not getting out on the bike as often and enjoying too many beers at the weekend.

I'm going to make a concerted effort again, and will be happy if I can shed about 3/4 of a stone over the next 2 months or so.


----------



## Paulq (4 Jan 2012)

Bayerd said:


> I did it by cycling 10 miles first thing at least 5 times a week with the odd longer ride when I had the time. The main thing I've found is that I needed to be really disciplined to go out in all weathers. Things have slipped a little for me over the last few months, it's been a combination of not getting out on the bike as often and enjoying too many beers at the weekend.
> 
> I'm going to make a concerted effort again, and will be happy if I can shed about 3/4 of a stone over the next 2 months or so.


 
Thanks for that - what kind of intensity did you do your 10 miles at? Moderate or were you really going for it?

I take your point about weather. I am listening to the wind and rain batter the window as I type and I cannot think of a fate worse than doing 10 miles in that!!


----------



## Camrider (5 Jan 2012)

> I took up cycling after 20 year gap and lost £2k!!


 
I know what you mean, last Feb I promised myself a nice new bike if I could lose 4 st. I've since lost lost 4.5 stone and £2500


----------



## Bayerd (5 Jan 2012)

Paulq said:


> Thanks for that - what kind of intensity did you do your 10 miles at? Moderate or were you really going for it?
> 
> I take your point about weather. I am listening to the wind and rain batter the window as I type and I cannot think of a fate worse than doing 10 miles in that!!


 
Some days moderate, some days going for it depending on how I felt.

With regards to the weather, I thought back to when I started doing a paper round as a 12 year old and remember cycling in all weathers to do that and decided that if I can get out there as a kid, there's no excuse as an adult. There are times when it's p!ssing down that I wonder why I'm out there after a mile, but after about 3-4miles when I've warmed up, the weather doesn't bother me.


----------

